
The Glasgow Haskell Compiler and LLVM - fogus
http://blog.llvm.org/2010/05/glasgow-haskell-compiler-and-llvm.html
======
lallysingh
LLVM and GHC are, at least in my book, currently the most exciting
developments in the open-source world. I haven't been this excited to track a
changelog since the Linux 2.0 series.

------
pohl
I'm glad this article was posted, because I had missed another article it
references regarding Don Stewart's work using genetic algorithms to evolve
good optimizations...which was far more exciting than the HN discussion would
indicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1158300>

A sample from that article: "Which LLVM passes to use, and which order to run
them, with what analysis in between, is a huge search problem, though. There
are roughly 200 optimization and analysis flags, and these, mostly, can be run
in any order, any number of times. If we want to run say, twenty of the passes
(about what -O3 does), that’s what, about 10^46 arrangements!"

------
sigzero
Is LLVM going to be a good thing for every language? I see more and more
moving towards it.

~~~
jheriko
I'm going to be jumping on the bandwagon at some point for FridgeScript...
made the decision a while ago, just need to take some time to do it. :)

Not that any significant number of people use it yet...

------
alrex021
Now I have a better understanding on how the LLVM can be used as a backend for
the GHC and the benefits that come out of it.

I'd give this kind of a post 2 thumbs up if I could.

~~~
sameerds
There. Added mine to help you out.

